# Need fast crituques... <<<<



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are looking for, or what kind of training he's had etc. From what I can see his paces aren't bad, he rushes a lot, like runs into the canter, even the trot is a bit running, rather than straight of the aids. He seems stiff in his movements, like not fluid or flexing around the corners. 

I can't really tell much for conformation from the video quality, but he seems a bit overweight and has a largeish head? That might just be me. Could be wrong, don't have much experience with QH, which I presume he is, or something similar.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks he is belgin/QH thats where he gets the big head. Yah I can see that about his running into the canter and is stiff. I dont know if that is anxioty or what. 
But couldnt the stuff you mention be worked on?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

The only pics ive seen so far.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

The more I think about him the more I like him. So im either blind or I need someone to wake me up and say "No!" Or "Go for it"


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

He is a really lovely looking boy. I couldn't help but notice something slight with has back leg in the walk im not sure how to describe but he has almost a slight pause or a sliffness, im guesssing it's comng fom the hip but im no expert just saw it in the walk.
dont know what your intending on doing with him but he's very nice just needs a bit of educating. have you ridden him?
Good Luck i bet he's a real sweet Heart


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont see it? No I have not ridden him yet...


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe hes just not warmed up yet as i said im no expert,
good luck


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Im no expert either thats why I posted.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

How old is he? He looks quite green. The rushing into the canter like that and breaking gait could be lack of balance, simply due to lack of training...which could certainly be worked with. I really like his reaching walk, and he looks very kind.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hes 10 yrs... Does he seem green. hmm I know he has had training but im not sure on the methods.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

There is nothing really wrong about this horse. He is an english type ridden by a rider that is a western rider and doesn't really know what to do with what he has got under the saddle.

This horse needs to be taught contact to bring himself together to balance himself and the rider is not showing him to his best advantage.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! Yah I would like to have him go english and see about dressage work maybe even jumping if he seems right for it. He sure is big for at like 16.+


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

He looks green broke, as you can tell he is unbalanced by his fast movements and his head pops when he shifts gaits. It does not help that the man riding him is leaning forward and bouncing. (not here to critique the rider though ) Very beautiful to look at. He looks nicely started... If your looking for a very easy project horse i say go for it. just needs little tunes ups i say.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

From my view if your looking for a western horse, he is not the type. He seems to have to much go to him, and I think he would be actually better directed as an english prospect.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

he looks stiff in the right hind to me (JMO)


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know if this is a conflict of interest or not, but the people who own this horse are actually ON this forum, and they've listed him in the Classifieds section...I thought his name sounded familiar.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

for 10 i would not get him. unless thats what you want. he is stiff. very green and uncollected. lord only knows what habbits that he has formed not to mention bad mannars(if any). im not that impressed due to his age. if you were just looking for something to just backyard ride on or mabey trail ride then i would say sure.. but since you wast him going english you will need to spend a lot of time and tons of training. (jmo):-| im deffinetly no expert but he does not strike me. but i cant blame him..if he has had training then the people(current owners) should have implemented this to him. he does seem sweet though. :wink:


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

I quite like him and most things that seem wrong with him seem to be fixable with work. Although ten is reasonably old for a greenish horse, that can be okay, depending on what you want.

My opinion is that with horses when you look at one you either know or you don't straight away if you want it. You can ask for all the advice you want but if anything you are just validating your own feelings. I think you know in your gut if you want it, and I think he's a nice horse. Go ride him, see if it feels right, and if you are worried about leg stiffness get a vet check, but if you have only seen him in pics then stop torturing yourself over if he might be right and go check him out (if you haven't already).


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

I like him alright, im not an show person.. 10 isnt a bad age for a starter horse if that is what you want, depends on your experience as well...I dont think anything that people in here have mentioned will take more than a year to fix..he looks willing to me

I say ride him...If he feels good under you than get him...if its totally awkward and you dont feel comfortable...dont

10 years old is not bad though...heck my barrel horse is 12 and just now really starting to run good

go ride him and if you click then get him...i love his face..he looks curious and ready to learn


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, yah the owners just joined the forum and I saw his ad. My horse was still green when I got her at 13. So im not to concerned with the age. It would be a trade for gypsy. But they want to come up and ride her and then ill ride him and we'll go from there. I dont like the leg issue hopefully its not stiff or lame when I see him. 
Any more advice/critique?


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

aww he's cute not so sure about it tho


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok he is joint loading which indicate some kind of lameness in the left hind. I really don't like how he moves.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He looks like he would have a little Standardbred in im because of his fast pacing.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is a cute looking boy and i would say go for it. I think the ground is hard, and that might be causing some problems, i mean you can hear that the ground is hard and i think that might be causing him to gait odd. I would go for it.


----------

